

Excel parser and preview in JavaScript - clxl
http://sheetjs.github.io/

======
dang
Please do not repost the same articles repeatedly. Please especially do not
delete and repost. That's an abuse of deletion.

Stories are killed as dupes when they've had a significant discussion on HN in
about the last year.

~~~
clxl
Is there any indication that the posted link was already submitted? I would
have expected some sort of warning.

